

Google Inbox is now available for custom domains - dmnd
https://support.google.com/a/answer/6082718?hl=en

======
dmnd
I couldn't find any other articles about this, but I can confirm that the
Inbox app will now let me use my non-gmail domain.

------
breakingcups
Strangely enough I did automatically get an invite for Inbox on a legacy free
domain.

